# What kind of Fish Finder!!!



## bbarbee (May 22, 2011)

I'm looking for my first fish finder but there are so many I'm confused! Help please!!
I know I don't want to spend over $200 but would rather stay around $150. 
Is that possible and what kind do you guys recommend?
Thanks!!


----------



## 3dees (May 22, 2011)

I like Lowrance so I would say the mark 5x for about 160.00 or the mark 5x pro which has a dual frequency transducer for 200.00. both 5" screens.


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 23, 2011)

I really like my Humminbird 550 and it fits your budget.


----------



## BOB350RX (May 23, 2011)

BEEN HEARING ALOT OF GUYS TALKING ABOUT THE EAGLE CUDA 350S MAP, AND ITS FITS YOUR BUDGET, I HAVE BEEN LOKING INTO ONE MYSELF


----------



## bbarbee (May 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! I don't see pay'n for color. The prices are ridiculous!


----------



## hkmp5s (May 24, 2011)

I think I'm going to pick up a Garmin Echo 200. It has great resolution for it's price range.


----------



## 3dees (May 25, 2011)

bbarbee said:


> Thanks guys! I don't see pay'n for color. The prices are ridiculous!




I have a color on the bow and greyscale on the console. the color is actually harder to see in the sun, but the differences in structure are a bit easier to see.


----------



## shawnfish (May 25, 2011)

it sounds like you have never owned one, go with humminbird. they are very easy to navigate the menu and options and you will figure out how to get it to do what you want it to in no time. i would leave it on the default settings for a while when you first get it because it will be easy to read and less confusing, they also have a simulator mode so you can play with it at home, thats the time to switch the user mode to advanced to get familiar with it just make sure to restore default settings before you hit the water...


----------



## bbarbee (May 25, 2011)

shawnfish said:


> it sounds like you have never owned one, go with humminbird. they are very easy to navigate the menu and options and you will figure out how to get it to do what you want it to in no time. i would leave it on the default settings for a while when you first get it because it will be easy to read and less confusing, they also have a simulator mode so you can play with it at home, thats the time to switch the user mode to advanced to get familiar with it just make sure to restore default settings before you hit the water...


 What model do you recommend? 
Thank you by the way!!


----------



## BOB350RX (May 27, 2011)

all i have ever owned where hummingbirds, i was always happy with them im just looking for something a lil different, my boat has been pretty plain since i have owned it and im getting a lil tired of it so i thought i could put some cool electronics in it, maybe rekindle a lil love... :lol: :lol:


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 5, 2011)

325 model is 179.00black and white,345c is a hundred bucks more with color monitor but thats about all you get for the xtra 100........


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 6, 2011)

I JUST ACTUALY PICKED UP A LOWRANCE 332C AND I THINK IM GONNA LIKE IT ALOT, I GOT A GREAT DEAL ON IT, MY BROTHER JUST GOT A NEW RANGER PWT, BOAT AND A GIG FROM RANGER THIS WAS ON HIS OLD BOAT THAT HE SOLD, HE WAS TELLIN ME ABOUT IT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## clarego (Jun 6, 2011)

i just got a garmin echo ill let you guys know how it works


----------



## bbarbee (Jun 6, 2011)

clarego said:


> i just got a garmin echo ill let you guys know how it works


Pleas do..Thank you!


----------



## aclaimsman (Jun 6, 2011)

shawnfish said:


> it sounds like you have never owned one, go with humminbird. they are very easy to navigate the menu and options and you will figure out how to get it to do what you want it to in no time. i would leave it on the default settings for a while when you first get it because it will be easy to read and less confusing, they also have a simulator mode so you can play with it at home, thats the time to switch the user mode to advanced to get familiar with it just make sure to restore default settings before you hit the water...




+1


----------



## Brine (Jun 6, 2011)

What kind of water do you normally fish? What species are you after? What do you want it to do?


----------



## clarego (Jun 7, 2011)

hkmp5s said:


> I think I'm going to pick up a Garmin Echo 200. It has great resolution for it's price range.



should of paid ten more dollars for that one


----------



## bbarbee (Jun 7, 2011)

I tried a Humminbird 570. Wasn't real impressed. Showed fish everywhere under the boat. Screen was covered with fish!!! Couldn't even get a bite. Threw everything in my tackle and live bait. After an hour or so I think it was mistaken. Or I just didn't know what I was do'n...lol


----------



## bbarbee (Jun 7, 2011)

Brine said:


> What kind of water do you normally fish? What species are you after? What do you want it to do?


I usually only fish fresh water.
Anything...Bass, Crappie, Walleye, etc.


----------



## clarego (Jun 9, 2011)

bbarbee said:


> I tried a Humminbird 570. Wasn't real impressed. Showed fish everywhere under the boat. Screen was covered with fish!!! Couldn't even get a bite. Threw everything in my tackle and live bait. After an hour or so I think it was mistaken. Or I just didn't know what I was do'n...lol




i was getting the same thing last night, anyone know if this is a mistake ready and or whats going on


----------



## bbarbee (Jun 10, 2011)

clarego said:


> bbarbee said:
> 
> 
> > I tried a Humminbird 570. Wasn't real impressed. Showed fish everywhere under the boat. Screen was covered with fish!!! Couldn't even get a bite. Threw everything in my tackle and live bait. After an hour or so I think it was mistaken. Or I just didn't know what I was do'n...lol
> ...


I also noticed that under 6 ft. of water it doesn't pick up. Screen goes black. Hope this helps. I took mine back!


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 10, 2011)

bbarbee said:


> clarego said:
> 
> 
> > bbarbee said:
> ...


stick with the humminbird!! did you splice the transducer wire? if not how did you store the extra wire? you have to fold the exess and coil it then tie it with a zip tie. was your transducer level? did you run the transducer wire near any other electrical wires or battery cables? if so thats a no no! you will pick up electrical noise and it will hinder operation. did you turn on the noise filter? as for all the fish under the boat how high was your sensitivity set? wich beam were you using? 200khz or 83 khz? those are great units for the price and im betting it was operator error causing the problems. remember to use the default settings when you first start out. and one more thing im sure alot of people will agree with, just because you see a ton of fish under the boat does not,i repeat,does not mean you will catch them. remember with dual beam you have coverage equal to your depth your fishing(20ft of water=20ft of bottom coverage,some of those fish were not directly under the boat). p.s. dont use the fish id+.....


----------



## bbarbee (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with everything you said....I didn't splice the wire. I actually had just enough but it was near other electrical wiring. It more than likely was my error.


----------

